# YES in March 2013?



## zora (Nov 22, 2012)

We are planning to be at WDW during spring break, the last week in March (along with millions of other people).  
Right now there are no Disney youth educational series classes scheduled in March.  
Does anyone know whether Disney had YES classes scheduled in March, 2012?  Or March, 2011?
If historically Disney scheduled classes in March, then I am willing to wait to buy tickets. If not, then I should probably get the tickets now from UCT.


----------



## elaine (Nov 22, 2012)

I doubt WDw will have YES for individual enrollment during one of the busiest weeks of the year. Also, if you look on disboards, you'll see a thread about the YES prices---only those enrolled get much of a discount for 2013. However, UT will send tickets within 10 days, so you could wait another month or two and see--but very doubtful.


----------



## SOS8260456 (Nov 22, 2012)

I also doubt that there will be any YES programs during one of the busier times of the year.  But you never know.  I do know that the good ones fill up superfast and you need to be ready to pay for those tickets.  So keep an eye out both on your own (frequently check the Disney website) and that DIS thread.


----------



## levatino (Nov 22, 2012)

To take a lighthearted approach, in regard to your question aboutut YES, I think no.


----------



## jmpellet (Nov 23, 2012)

You can put together your own group if you have scouts or homeschool or any other group. Are they now limiting the extra tickets for family members?


----------



## zora (Nov 23, 2012)

Thank you for your input. I'll take a look at the DIS boards but based upon your thoughts I'll just go with UCT.


----------

